# Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)



## Ullov Löns (29. August 2008)

Die Sonne dringt langsam und mühevoll durch den Morgennebel. Hinter mir liegt der Wald, den sie noch überwinden muss, um endlich die ersten warmen Strahlen in die Bucht zu senden und den Nebel zu vertreiben.

Ich bin vor zweieinhalb Stunden aufgestanden. Ich habe mich mühevoll aus dem Bett gequält, ganz leise,damit niemand aufwacht. Ich habe die Kaffeemaschine angeschaltet, mir meine Watwäsche angezogen und mich auf den Weg gemacht in diese stille Bucht.

Seit zwei Tagen bin ich jetzt wieder da, auf meiner kleinen dänischen Insel. Die Wochen, Tage, Stunden davor zogen sich endlos hin. Viel Zeit zum Nachdenken hatte ich nicht, der Job, die Familie haben mich auf Trab gehalten, so dass an Ruhe nicht zu denken war. Mein Chef hat mich natürlich in den letzten beiden Wochen mächtig gefordert. Alles musste unbedingt vor dem Urlaub erledigt werden, der nächste Auftrag war noch wichtiger als der letzte und wenn man nach 12 Stunden nach hause kam waren da die Kinder, die all ihre spannenden Dinge erzählen müssen, die sie am Tag erlebt haben, Hilfe bei den Hausaufgaben brauchen und irgendwann ins Bett gebracht werden wollen.

Seit zwei Stunden bin ich am Wasser. 
Die Bucht steht in keinem Angelführer. Ich habe sie vor Jahren zufällig befischt und seit dem komme ich immer wieder zurück. Jedes Jahr bin ich gespannt, was die Herbst- und Frühjahrsstürme wieder verändert haben. Schaffe ich es noch auf die dritte Sandbank? Befinden sich die kleinen Rinnen und Gräben noch dort wo sie im letzten Jahr waren? Erreiche ich noch die kleinen Steinfelder, an denen sich immer Fische aufhalten und bei den kurz bevor ich sie erreichen mein Adrenalin steigt und ich unruhig werde?
Bei niedrigem Wasserstand und günstigem Wind kann man weit ins Wasser hineinwaten. Man steht dann 150-250 Meter vom Ufer entfernt in mitten von Sandbänken, Seegraswiesen und kleinen Riffen. Es gibt hier selten größere Fische, aber nach zwei Tagen ohne Biss ist diese Bucht genau die richtige.

Ich hänge meinen Gedanken nach. Bisher war es ein gutes Jahr. Ich habe viele Dinge geschafft, die mir wichtig sind. Im Job läuft es und der Familie geht es gut. Die Kleine braucht ein neues Fahrrad, aber das hat Zeit bis Weihnachten und damit dürfen sich Oma und Opa beschäftigen. 
Eigentlich müsste ich jetzt konzentrierter sein. Eigentlich müssten meine Sinne nur auf das Wasser konzentriert sein. Ich schaffe es nicht. Der ewige Rhythmus aus werfen, kurbeln, Spinnstop, Step schläfert mich ein und ich lasse es einfach zu. Auch das gehört dazu, sich einfach gehen zu lassen, Gedanken die durchs Wasser kreisen, unbestimmt und ziellos, einzutauchen ins Große in dessen Mitte man lustvoll steht.

Ein Schwall direkt vor meiner Rutenspitze reißt mich aus meiner Lethargie. Ich bin, ohne es zu merken, bis an das größere Steinfeld gewatet und sie sind da!
Ich sehe durch meine Polbrille eine Flanke blitzen, silbern, aber erkennbar klein. Mein Puls geht hoch und trotz des aufkommenden kühlen Morgenwindes, der die Wasseroberfläche zum kräuseln bringt, fange ich leicht an zu schwitzen. Die nächste Viertelstunde bin ich hochkonzentriert. Es gibt nur noch mich und den Blinker. Die leichte Rute überträgt das Taumeln und Zittern des 10g-Knirpses direkt in mein Handgelenk und man fragt sich wie sie den finden sollen. Aber sie haben ihn schon oft gefunden und werden ihn immer wieder finden.

Meerforellenangeln ist eine merkwürdige Mischung aus Demut, Verlorenheit und Vertrauen. Im wirklichen Leben bin ich kein Romantiker, aber wenn ein Fisch mit grünem Rücken und blankem Silberkleid vor mir liegt, berührt das eine Seite an mir, die mir sonst fremd und fern ist.

Auf den nächsten 500m geschieht nichts. Als ich gegen halb zehn die Spitze der Bucht erreiche, beschließe ich noch einige Würfe zu machen und dann zurückzulaufen. Ich werde Brötchen holen und den Lieben ein gutes Frühstück machen, dass mögen sie und deswegen lassen sie mich morgens und abends gehen, ohne zu murren.

An der Spitze ist es frischer. Eine kräftige Brise sorgt für kleine Wellen und eine sichtbare Strömungskante. Ich kann mich nicht lösen und brauche das alte Ritual - Zehn Würfe noch. Beim siebten Wurf spüre ich, als der Blinker ca. 20m vor mir eine Seegraskante überquert, einen leichten Ruck. Jetzt nur nicht langsamer werden, sondern leicht beschleunigen. Der Löffel befindet sich jetzt über dem Sand und erreicht im nächsten Moment das kleine bewachsene Steinfeld. 

Ein Schlag in der Rute und vor mir explodiert das Wasser. Die Forelle macht sofort zwei Sprünge. Mein Puls überschlägt sich und das Adrenalin schießt eimerweise durch meinen Körper. Ich weiß genau, dass ich eben Riesenglück gehabt habe, denn der Fisch hängt noch. Jetzt bleibt er stehen. Ich erhöhe vorsichtig den Druck und bereitwillig folgt sie in meine Richtung. Das ist eigentlich das Unangenehmste was passieren kann, denn ich weiß, das der Drill noch nicht zu Ende ist. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Trutte begreift was gerade passiert und wann sie sich entscheidet ihre Kräfte zu mobilisieren.

Sie ist jetzt 5-6 Meter vor mir und ich kann den großen Körper gut erkennen. Sie schießt nach rechts und links und lässt immer wieder meine Bremse kurz singen. Da sie recht dunkel wirkt entschließe ich mich den Drill zu forcieren. Zwei Clicks an der Bremse und dann kurbel ich sie ran. Ich greife sie mit der linken Hand im Nacken. Obwohl ich grosse Hände habe, macht es mir Mühe sie mit sanften Druck festzuhalten.

Es ist ein Milchner. Der Laichhaken ist deutlich zu erkennen und der Fisch leuchtet mir gold-braun entgegen. Die Trutte ist eine typische Herbstforelle. Kräftig und stark, aber schon komplett gefärbt. Er hat sicher über 65cm und vielleicht etwas um 3,5kg. 
Ich löse den Haken und lasse den Fisch ins Wasser gleiten. Er bleibt kurz stehen, wie um sich zu orientieren und verabschiedet sich dann mit einem kräftigen Schlag mit der Schwanzflosse ins tiefe Wasser.

Jetzt erst merke ich, dass meine Hände und Knie zittern. Ich stolpere aus dem Wasser und setze mich auf einen großen Stein. Meine Hände bekommen kaum die Zigarette und das Feuerzeug in den Griff.
Für diesem Morgen ist das Angeln zu Ende. Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf morgen früh, obwohl mir nun kalt ist und ich Hunger habe.

Auf der Wanderung am Ufer der Bucht entlang, lasse ich, dass eben Erlebte nochmal durch meinen Kopf und Körper laufen.

Ich muss lächeln, morgen ... morgen bin ich wieder da,...

in Demut, Verlorenheit und Vertrauen.


----------



## goeddoek (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Unglaublich, Uli - das musste ich dreimal lesen #6

Was für eine tolle Geschichte - das wär doch was für's Magazin :vik:

Vielen Dank dafür :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Erstklassig!!


----------



## Kistenmann (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Klasse geschrieben |rolleyes


----------



## Blauzahn (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Nach mehrmaligem Lesen vertieft man sich so sehr, das man irgendwann neben dir auf dem Stein bei der "Zitter"Zigarette sitzt!

....sauber Uli #6


----------



## maesox (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Uli,das war vom aller Feinsten!!!!! Dankeschön!!#6


*TL*
*Matze*


----------



## Schwarzwusel (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Gänsehaut...... Super einfach nur super.... #6#6#6


----------



## Maok (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Wirklich schöner Bericht! Toll geschrieben! Danke! #6

Grüße

Maok


----------



## peter II (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

genau so ist das!


----------



## Dart (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Manno Uli
Das ist wirklich vom Allerfeinsten#6
Thx, für diesen herrlichen Bericht.
Herzliche Grüße, Reiner#h


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Gänsehaut...... Super einfach nur super.... #6#6#6



dito - Gänsehaut !!!
Toller Bericht, der einen komplett fesselt #h


----------



## macmarco (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Schließe mich meinen Vorrednern voll und ganz an!!!!!!!!!!! Gaaaanz Klasse!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Superklasse geschrieben!#6

Danke, dass du uns so an deinen Gedanken teilhaben lässt!


P.S.:

Morgen früh starte ich auch endlich mal wieder einen Versuch auf die Trutten...:z
Vielleicht klappt es ja, dass ich diesmal erfolgreich Kontakt bekomme.|rolleyes


Gruss Dirk


----------



## KHof (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Hallo Uli!

Genau so ist das.

Klaus (Mitte Oktober wieder dort.)


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Super geschrieben.. Du bist ja reinweg ein Künstler 
..So ´ne Art Truttenlöns, im besten Sinne Danke dafür
Peter


----------



## fischlandmefo (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Wirklich super!!! Der ´Mefovirus`hat Dich voll im Griff#6!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Ines (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Da hat der romantisch-nichtromantische "Truttenlöns" ja mal wieder ganz kräftig gedichtet!

Truttenlöns ist natürlich ein ganz klein wenig bösartig - aber die Geschichte ist gut und weckt Sehnsucht, und das soll sie ja wohl auch.

Ines


----------



## Leo08 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Einfach klasse...
Gut das ich noch mal reingeschaut habe.
Die Vorfreude auf unseren Dänemarkurlaub ist ins unermessliche gestiegen.#6
Gruß Leo


----------



## Marcus van K (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

ohne Worte und einfach nur bestens|jump:


----------



## xfishbonex (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

für diesen bericht möchte ich mich echt bedanken sehr toll geschrieben :ldeswegen fahre ich morgen auch wieder an die küste um die trutten zu jagen :q durch die geschichte habe ich sogar noch mehr lust bekommen #6
danke nochmal 
lg andre


----------



## Wasserpatscher (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Das war Deine beste "Motivationshilfe", Uli!


----------



## Maifliege (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Hallo Sundvogel,

wir kennen Dich nicht, oder doch? Eine unglaubliche Seelenverwandschaft können wir erspüren. Du gibst hier viel von uns wieder. Dein Respekt vor dem was ist..., was wird... Wie du erfühlst... 
Du bist ein Fischosoph der all das das vereint was wir unter fischen verstehen...

Wir danken Dir!

Grüße von den Maifliegen

Sabine & Matthias

p.s.: Um Nachfragen vorzubeugen: Der nach Wikipedia definierte Fischosoph unterscheidet sich vom orginären Philosophen praktisch gar nicht!


----------



## Pinn (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Hallo Sundvogel,

morgen früh um 4:30 fahr ich los, an die Auen in Jütland. So'n ähnliches Erlebnis wünsch ich mir auch!

Klasse Bericht und wunderschön nachempfindbar geschrieben!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Pikepauly (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Moin Uli!

Wirklich schön geschrieben.

Und hier auch mal ein kleines Danke, für Das was Du mir vom Mefo-Angeln nahegebracht hast. 
Das war überfällig, ist mir aber erst im Zusammenhang mit diesem Text deutlich geworden.


----------



## Malte (30. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Ach ja, wenn ich das so lese glaube ich das ich meine Wecker doch für morgen früh auf 4.00h stelle.

#6


----------



## Roosterfish (30. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Wirklich toll geschrieben, macht schon Lust auf den Herbst.

Roosterfish


----------



## Hansen fight (31. August 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Auch von mir :Klasse Geschichte super geschrieben.


----------



## Rosi (1. September 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Moin Uli, hiermit werde ich Fan von deinen Fiktionen. Kann man die abbonieren? Klasse geschrieben, mit detailierter Beobachtungsgabe und voller Leidenschaft#6


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. September 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Erstmal danke für die Blumen. Da macht das Schreiben doppelt soviel Spaß.

Ich trage die kleine Geschichte schon seit ein paar Monaten in meinem Kopf herum und habe sie dann einfach mal notiert. Es hat Spaß gemacht sie zu schreiben und da sie euch gefällt, schreibe ich bestimmt noch eine zweite.



Ines schrieb:


> Da hat der ..."Truttenlöns" ja mal wieder ganz kräftig gedichtet!
> 
> Truttenlöns ist natürlich ein ganz klein wenig bösartig -...


 
Löns ist etwas viel der Ehre. Ich mag seine kleinen lebendigen Geschichten von "Widu" und "Bob" dem Schabrackenterrier.

Ines, ich kann nicht nur Trutten - ich kann auch Hecht.


Uli


----------



## Alikes (1. September 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Moin Uli,
da ich schon mal mit dir zusammen fischen war und gesehen habe wie du nach dem Fang einer Trutte gezittert hast, weiß ich das das was du geschrieben hast aus deinem Herzen kommt und du das ganze wirklich mit Leidenschaft betreibst!
Ich hoffe wir werden noch das ein oder andere Mal zusammen fischen gehen!
Vielen Dank für den kleinen Einblick in deine Seele!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Margaux (1. September 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Gänsehaut...... Super einfach nur super.... #6#6#6



Uli,

da schließe ich mich an... ganz wunderbar geschrieben #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. September 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Wirklich tolle Geschichte! #6 Wenn man das so locker mehrmals wirken läßt, kann man sich wirklich vorstellen mit dabei zu sein. 
Gerade dieser Kampf mit der inneren Haltung und Konzentration kommt mir so merkwürdig bekannt vor. Wenn ich nur wüßte |kopfkrat, wie man zu solch Beißüberaschung bzw. der passenden Trance auf einem kürzeren Weg hinkommt ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. September 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Die nächste Geschichte erscheint als Fortsetzungsroman in den nächsten Tagen vermutlich Samstag. Wieder hier in diesem Lesesaal, vielleicht kann das ein Moderator in einen anderen Bereich verschieben, denn dieser ist ja thematisch etwas begrenzt...


----------



## Truttafriend (15. September 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*



sundvogel schrieb:


> vielleicht kann das ein Moderator in einen anderen Bereich verschieben, denn dieser ist ja thematisch etwas begrenzt...



Mach ich gerne Uli. 
Sag einfach wo du das besser aufgehoben fühlst #h


----------



## Feedermaik (15. September 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Mensch Uli,

ich musste weinen vor Freude.....

DANKE!


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. September 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Ja ich weiß nicht,....

Laberbereich? Angeln allgemein?


----------



## zanderzahn (15. September 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

...kniefall und höchste demut...!!!

daß angeln poesie sein kann - DIESER BERICHT von DIR ist der beweis!!!

dein umgang mit den mefos (vor allem deine einstellung dazu)
ehrt dich in höchsten zügen... da kann ich nur sagen: RESPEKT !!!

ich gehe einmal im jahr im urlaub an der ostsee auf die silberbarren - hab noch NIE eine gefangen, aber werde nicht müde es weiter zu versuchen - der weg ist das ziel!!!

dein bericht versüßt mir die vielen erfolglosen stunden in der kalten ostsee... 

markus


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (16. September 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Danke!!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Wundervoll geschrieben.Der nächste muss länger sein.Ich habe mich für den Moment nur auf das konzentriert und war voll dabei, ich habe sogar die aufblitzende Flanke und die Sprünge gesehen.
Danke für diese wunderschöne Geschichte.


----------



## Truttafriend (16. September 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß nicht,....
> 
> Laberbereich? Angeln allgemein?




Ich find´s hier eigentlich gut aufgehoben aber wenn du das lieber im Laberbereich haben möchte dann gut. Kannst ja nochmal ´ne Nacht drüber schlafen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. September 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Ich finde es hier auch gut aufgehoben, allerdings würde ich gerne eine kleine Serie draus machen.

Man ist ja durchaus ängstlich, wenn man sowas veröffentlicht, aber euer Zuspruch hat mir Mut gemacht. Vielleicht wäre es ja möglich einen kleinen "Kreativbereich" zu schaffen, denn es gibt sicher noch mehr Leute, die die eine oder andere Geschichte erzählen können.

Meine nächste ist fast fertig und sie wartet nur noch darauf aufgeschrieben zu werden und es wäre nett, wenn sowas in einem einheitlichen Bereich verbleiben könnte.


----------



## xfishbonex (17. September 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

toll das es eine fortsetzung gibt :vik:ich habe deine geschichte indestens 3 mal gelesen lg andre :k


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. September 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Also es wird keine Fortsetzung dieser Geschichte, sondern es wird etwas mit einer anderen Fischart zu tun haben und diese passt hier nicht rein.


----------



## Schutenpiet (17. September 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Also zum Ersten: Wenn Leute sowas schreiben, dann kann man das da stehen lassen, wo´s steht, es wird garantiert von jedem passionierten Angler immer gern mit vernascht, und  stört nirgendwo! Andererseits ist Deine Idee, einen Kreativbereich zu schaffen, super.  |rolleyes Vielleicht..fällt dann ja noch manch Anderem etwas ein, was schreibenswert ist.
Ich hatte jedenfalls beim Lesen Deiner Geschichte genau so eine Gänsehaut, wie bei der Lektüre des Grenzbocks von Löns.
Daher kam auch meine Bezeichnung, die nicht abfällig, oder ironisch gemeint war. (nebenbei, ich bin nun mal auch noch passionierter Jäger).
Gruß Peter




sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich finde es hier auch gut aufgehoben, allerdings würde ich gerne eine kleine Serie draus machen.
> 
> Man ist ja durchaus ängstlich, wenn man sowas veröffentlicht, aber euer Zuspruch hat mir Mut gemacht. Vielleicht wäre es ja möglich einen kleinen "Kreativbereich" zu schaffen, denn es gibt sicher noch mehr Leute, die die eine oder andere Geschichte erzählen können.
> 
> Meine nächste ist fast fertig und sie wartet nur noch darauf aufgeschrieben zu werden und es wäre nett, wenn sowas in einem einheitlichen Bereich verbleiben könnte.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. September 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Daher kam auch meine Bezeichnung, die nicht abfällig, oder ironisch gemeint war. (nebenbei, ich bin nun mal auch noch passionierter Jäger).
> Gruß Peter


 
Moin Peter, ich habe es genauso verstanden, wie du es gemeint hast und ich habe mich sehr darüber gefreut, weiß es allerdings auch einzuordnen.

Es gibt einen Bilder und Video-Bereich, es gibt Liebe und Romantik, aber einen Kreativbereich gibt es nicht und das ist schade.



Gruß Uli


----------



## Truttafriend (18. September 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Ich spreche das mal an mit dem Kreativbereich.

Ansonsten fällt mir da noch das Magazin ein. Da wäre es auch gut archiviert und du kannst dort deine wunderschönen Geschichten verewigen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Hm, im Magazin ist es wohl jetzt verschwunden.


----------



## schadstoff (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Trotzdem, ich kam jetzt erst in den Genuss mir diesen überaus schöenen und Phillosophischen Genuss zu Gemüte zu führen....



Mehr davon ! 

Grosses Lob . schadstoff


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...er-appetitmacher-fuer-den-herbst-fiktion.html

Da is' es doch Uli #h

Im Archiv September wirst Du fündig #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Jep, aber da findet es kein Mensch, egal, ich muß mir wohl doch ne eigene HP zulegen, würde auch gut zu unserem Projekt passen...


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Ja, paßt ganz gut 
Da müssen wir nochmal schnacken am BMA Wochenende #h


----------



## aal60 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein kleiner Appetitmacher für den Herbst (Fiktion)*

Hab' gerade erst die voll Poesie gefüllte Ode gelesen, nein, ich muss sagen mit erlebt. 
Dieses sind die Erlebnisse, die die Passion in Uns Spinn-, und Fliegenfischer festigen.

Mit diesen Erlebnissen werden die Erwartungshaltungen, ja sogar
das Träumen auf den nächsten Angeltag in unserem Innersten erhalten.

Ich hoffe, dass wir noch viele Fiktionen von SUNDVOGEL mit erleben dürfen. #6


----------

